# ADA 60P for a client



## George Farmer (21 Dec 2017)

Setting up an ADA 60P. Still prefer an Aquascaper 600....


----------



## Danny (22 Dec 2017)

What is it you prefer about the aquascaper 600 George?


----------



## George Farmer (22 Dec 2017)

Danny said:


> What is it you prefer about the aquascaper 600 George?


Better dimensions - 50cm vs 30cm front to rear depth.
Better glass - higher clarity, thicker (8 vs 6mm), smoother finish (cerium polished)
16 cabinet finishes available with Aquascaper


----------



## Danny (22 Dec 2017)

George Farmer said:


> Better dimensions - 50cm vs 30cm front to rear depth.
> Better glass - higher clarity, thicker (8 vs 6mm), smoother finish (cerium polished)
> 16 cabinet finishes available with Aquascaper


Well I wasn't expecting there to be that many reasons, I thought perhaps it was just the depth you preferred. 

Definitely something to think about now for my next/upgraded tank.


----------



## Gill (22 Dec 2017)

George Farmer said:


> Better dimensions - 50cm vs 30cm front to rear depth.
> Better glass - higher clarity, thicker (8 vs 6mm), smoother finish (cerium polished)
> 16 cabinet finishes available with Aquascaper



whole heartedly agree


----------



## Doubu (31 Dec 2017)

George Farmer said:


> Better dimensions - 50cm vs 30cm front to rear depth.
> Better glass - higher clarity, thicker (8 vs 6mm), smoother finish (cerium polished)
> 16 cabinet finishes available with Aquascaper



Sounds very convincing haha. I think the one benefit of the smaller tank is that it fits more in line with furniture that it would theoretically be around as a discussion piece. But looking very good - I especially love the set-up/equipment choices hehe. One question - is there any reason why the front substrate line is ~2 inches vs. 1? I personally prefer if it's not as tall...


----------



## PedroB (6 Jan 2018)

I think the Aquascaper 600 should be compared to the ADA 60H, they are more similar. 

I'd still prefer the 600 though.


----------

